# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα πουλιά Φάρμας >  κοτούλες που κουτσαίνουν

## notanota

ειά σας, Είμαι καινούργια στην παρέα σας. Η ατμόσφαιρα που επικρατεί καθώς και η έντονη διάθεση να βοηθήσετε και συμβουλέψετε όσους το χρειάζονται μου έδωσαν το θάρρος να σας ενοχλήσω με το πρόβλημά μου.Εχω  10 κοτούλες και 1 κόκκορα 1 έτους και μαζί άλλες 12 τριών μηνών

Πριν ένα μήνα 2 από τις μεγάλες κότες άρχισαν να κουτσαίνουν αλλά ήταν πολύ ζωηρές στο φαγητό,  κουτσαίνοντας έτρεχαν για φαγητό, και γεννούσαν αυγά.   Επειδή λείπουμε αρκετά μία κυρία που τις προσέχει μας είπε και τις σφάξαμε. Τώρα όμως άρχισαν να κουτσαίνουν και άλλε δύο από τις μεγάλες. 
Οι δύο που σφάξαμε ήταν ευτραφείς , το κρέας τους καθαρό ,και είχαν πολλά αυγά στην κοιλιά τους. Προσέξαμε τα πόδια τους κάτω οι πατούσες τους είχαν σχετικά φουσκωμένα μαξιλαράκια ίσως λίγο κόκκινα και το αποδώσαμε σε ανατομικό πρόβλημα . Τώρα όμως που βλέπουμε και τις άλλες να κουτσαίνουν ανησυχούμε. Τι πρέπει να κάνουμε? Έχετε κάποια συμβουλή?
Προσπάθησαν και έβγαλα φωτογραφία που ίσως σας βοηθήσει να εντοπίσετε το πρόβλημα. Δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω πως να την στείλω

Και πάλι σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## jk21

bumble foot , ποδοδερματιτιδα εχουν οι κοτουλες σου 

η αιτια στο να εχεις συνεχη κρουσματα και ο βαθμος του προβληματος που εχει το καθενα τους , ειναι κατι που θα δουμε στην πορεια 

Ανεβασε φωτο στο imgur.com κανονας εναν δωρεαν λογαριασμο εκει και μετα με απλη αντιγραφη της εικονας απο εκει , κανε επικολληση εδω 

Σιγουρα θα πρεπει να προσεξεις την τροφη τους να ειναι πλουσια σε βιτ Α , ειτε με φυσικο τροπο ειτε και συμπληρωνοντας την (οχι αντικαθιστωντας ) με ενα σκευασμα τυπου combivit  και αναλογα τι θα δουμε , θα δωσεις καποια αντιβιωση στο νερο και αν ειναι εφικτο και αλοιφη τοπικα .Οσο ειναι κινητικες μαλλον δεν εχει προχωρησει το προβλημα εσωτερικα προς τα οστα 

Το μικροβιο μπορει να ειναι και e coli απο μολυνση αμυχων του δερματος με κουτσουλιες αλλα συνηθως ειναι σταφυλοκοκκος , αλλοτε ηπιος και αλλοτε ανθεκτικοτατος και επιθετικος (αν ειναι ο aureus )

----------


## notanota

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση , το εκτιμώ πάρα πολύ.

Προσπαθώ να στείλω την φωτογραφία πάρα κάτω

----------


## notanota

Αποστολή φωτογραφίας
https://imgur.com/WRjcWv9

----------


## notanota

και μια ακόμα φωτογραφία 
https://imgur.com/a/rtN1yiJ

----------


## jk21

Φιλη μου χρειαζεται φωτο της πατουσας απο κατω (το πελμα της ) κοντινη και καθαρη 

εδω δειχνει καπως σκουρο αλλα ισως ειναι ο φωτισμος

----------

